# Watermelon Art



## Constance (Jan 22, 2009)

I've done a little watermelon carving, but nothing like this:



http://www.media-post.net/watermelon_art.php


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing -- I have never seen anything like this "watermelon art" before.  Some of it is truly creative.


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 4, 2009)

whoa!! That's really cool.


----------

